# UDP Trouble



## grabes (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi All, I am running Freeswitch inside a jail, and I keep getting these buffer errors.  I am getting complaints of dropped calls and one way audio, and I think it has to do with the full socket buffers.  The stats are very low here because I just reset them, but when the switch gets busy that number will increase dramatically.


```
netstat -s -p udp
udp:
	29531 datagrams received
	0 with incomplete header
	0 with bad data length field
	0 with bad checksum
	2194 with no checksum
	47 dropped due to no socket
	0 broadcast/multicast datagrams undelivered
	[B]33 dropped due to full socket buffers[/B]
	0 not for hashed pcb
	29513 delivered
	40262 datagrams output
	0 times multicast source filter matched
```


```
/etc/sysctl.conf

security.jail.sysvipc_allowed=1

kern.ipc.shmall=512000
kern.ipc.shmmax=612435456
kern.ipc.semmap=1024
kern.ipc.shm_use_phys=1
security.jail.allow_raw_sockets=1
security.jail.mount_allowed=1
kern.ipc.somaxconn=8192
kern.threads.max_threads_per_proc=8000
kern.maxfiles=100000
kern.ipc.maxsockbuf=16777216
net.inet.udp.recvspace=147456
net.inet.udp.maxdgram=57344
net.local.stream.recvspace=65535
net.local.stream.sendspace=65535
net.inet.tcp.rfc1323=1
net.inet.tcp.sendspace=1048576
net.inet.tcp.recvspace=1048576
kern.ipc.nmbclusters=65536
```



```
/boot/loader.conf

zfs_load="YES"
vfs.root.mountfrom="zfs:tank/root"

kern.ipc.semmni=1024
kern.ipc.semmns=2048
kern.ipc.semmnu=1024

#accf_data_load="YES"
accf_http_load="YES"

ahci_load="YES"
aio_load="YES"

hw.em.rxd=4096
hw.em.txd=4096
```


----------



## grabes (Nov 9, 2010)

Oops its AMD64 8.1-p1
Ethernet is Intel, I have tried different NICs


----------

